# Sewing Horse's Heads



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Dr. Frankenstein, I presume?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you mean creating stuffed horse heads? Show a photo of what it looks like? Could be a real winner.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

This sounds a little graphic haha. If you mean making plushies or pillows though it might be cute. Just don't sew two of your horse's heads together to create a superhorse/monster


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't tried it 'cause I don't have the materials yet but I'm slowly getting there I have everything for one but the brown. Don't worry when I get it done it will be here. But be careful my stiching ain't the best. :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you maybe post a picture of what you mean? I think I get it, but it could easily be really cute or just as easily, really creepy.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Basiclly, Just cut out a horse shape and sew on the details.


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

Phantomstallion said:


> Basiclly, Just cut out a horse shape and sew on the details.


Then yes  But I think it would be SUPER cute if you made little pillows/plushies out of them and had them personalized. Either way it'd make a cute keepsake!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The thread title did sound a little creepy..lol! 

As a mom, I think it's a great idea! My daughter would love that kind of thing. Be cute to do stick horses too


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a plush horse that was basically a forshortened view of the head and neck when I was a kid and loved it. Could cone out very cute!

Your title and OP sounded quite morbid though...Glad someone clarified!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I looked at again and yeah....quuite creepy


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it could be quite cute AND a potential source of income if you did stick horses with the stuffed head. You could take those to arts and crafts fairs and if you price them right you could make quite a profit. Little kids love stuff like that! You will have to share one of your creations with us.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok. I'm gonna have to practise a lot though. I have the outline of one. It's going to be a pinto.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it sounds like a cute idea! I kind of want one now...:lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh!! A pinto! It could be Tess!! Great idea.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah. Tess actually inspired me!!!


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea! Can't wait to see


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Can pintos have greyish dun patches?


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Can you maybe post a picture of what you mean? I think I get it, but it could easily be really cute or just as easily, really creepy.


Haha, I agree.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

please show pics


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Serious?! My scruffy girl insipred you? Awww that makes me smile


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep she did.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah, so how is the sewing going so far?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Still just the outline.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

please post pics of your horse heads


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I actually avoided this thread for ages because I though it was something morbid, sounds like a good idea though


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo Can't wait to see it !!!!


----------

